# Головокружения, имеются протрузии



## Саша Грабовой (14 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте мне 26,рост175 вес 80,работаю упаковщиком на заводе, месяц назад проснулся утром с головокружением в любом положении,перед этим на протяжении долгого времени были периодические пульсирующие боли в области затылка,поехал в больницу к местному неврологу,сделал екг показало тахикардию,положили в стационар, давление постоянно 110\70,капали и кололи 10 дней.рентген снимок шеи ничего врачу не показал отправила на мрт шеи и головы ,постепенно становилось легше.сказала делать зарядку для шеи .мрт заключение добавлю!спустя месяц опять начала кружится голова при попытке леч или встать +координация заторможенная,усталость с утра и панические атаки,шумы в правом ухе либо закладывает как вода там,в правом ухе норм.пришел к другому неврологу назначила лечение кавинтон капают
пирацетам
плазмол в шею
витаксон через день
нейротропин
мебикар таблетки
анализы все в норме.
екг в норме
окулист сказал что сосуды в глазном дне свужены
помогите мне пожалуйста у меня ребенок маленький а я как овощь....


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (14 Июн 2018)

Никаких протрузий нигде нет. Имеющиеся выпячивания (выбухания) МПД являются нормой.
Симптомы характерны как для синдрома позвоночной артерии, так и для вестибулопатии.
Необходим осмотр ЛОР-врача.
В плане диагностики: рентгенография ШОП с функциональными пробами.


----------



## Саша Грабовой (14 Июн 2018)

Спасибо большое, схожу к лор врачу и отпишусь.


----------



## Саша Грабовой (19 Июн 2018)

Здравствуйте. Был я у лор врача,оказалось что шум в правом ухе это была пробка,промыли.Лор в местной поликлинике сказал что это ортостатическое головокружение...
сейчас капают в неврологии,шумы в голове исчезли,слабость и вялость тоже,немного спокойнее стало
При попытке лечь или встать кружится голова секунд 5-10,и если нагнуть голову к плечу правому,при запрокидывании головы назад тоже кружится, невропатолог говорит пройдет,но я как то не верю...
Можно ли мне масаж делать шеи?
Что можете еще посоветовать?
Заранее благодарен


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (19 Июн 2018)

Массаж делать можно.


----------



## Alex.Jerro (14 Июл 2018)

@Саша Грабовой, я не врач, но история похожая как у одной знакомой, у вас похоже что имеется нестабильность шейного отдела, спазмируются позвоночные артерии, отсюда симптомы. Нужно делать упражнения и в целом быть активнее, тогда и правда пройдет со временем.
Сделайте рентген шеи с функциональными пробами как вам советовали, чтобы знать точно.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (14 Июл 2018)

Почитайте про доброкачественное пароксизмальное позициционное головокружение.

Головокружением занимаются отоневрологи - это невролог или лор, который разбирается в головокружениях


----------

